# Fortiflora product



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I know I have seen threads, don't have time to search as I am going to be late for a meeting, but are there ingredients in there that dogs might react to negatively, other than the ingredients that they might react to positively?

Is it similar to the Missing Link?

Is it similar to just regular liquid probiotic people take? 

Is it like psyllium? 

Is it pre and pro biotic? Or FOS?

Why didn't I read those threads before! HA! Cocky! 

Hope JenM sees this...


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I know nothing about the ingredients, but I've had great success with it and no adverse reactions.

The one concern about probiotics is shelf life - the longer they sit, the less effective they are since the little beasties die off. So you need to ensure that your vet has enough turnover on the Fortiflora that you are getting fresh, effective product.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> It's a probiotic that comes in single serving packets. It's a dry powder. I used it and it did wonders for Zephyr...she really liked whatever flavor it was too.

Now I am reading it contains bad ingredients and that human probiotics would be better. I just wonder though, if the human supplements would work well with a dog's digestive system....since they are different?

Found the ingredients:
Ingredients (Dry)
Animal digest, Enterococcus faecium, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, beta-Carotene, salt, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

B-4582

Contains a source of live (viable) naturally occurring microorganisms.
</span>


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Ugh animal digest!







</span>


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a friend who has been buying human grade for years with good results.

Which are the "bad" ingredients?


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Animal digest, depending on the source can be bad. It covers such a broad range of possible things. </span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you! Remember how I said I just use the Wegman's liquid probiotic because if I start looking at this stuff I'll get lost in analysis paralysis? Guess what happened?
















This looks like a job for a spreadsheet! 

It sounds like FF works but is gross. I need to find out the difference bt pre,pro, fos, etc. I have to figure out what Missing Link is and does (I ordered some on a whim), look at my Wegmans liquid, the psyllium, I think Springtime has something too? 

But in the meantime for that hey it's spring, humid, and the bacteria are waking from their long winter nap (my theory-dont know if it's right) upset tummy I may try the FF for a little bit. Not sure. 

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">I ordered some Fortiflora, since my vet gave me a 5$ off coupon. I will use it as needed. I am experimenting with Zephyr's food since I wanted to change it (for rotation of meat sources) before all this crap started happening anyway.

She loves the Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato, but I really want to try the Natural Balance. I just wish I could get it closer to my house. Zephyr's always been a fish loivng dog...whether it's eating it or rolling in it!














</span>


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

The "animal digest" is pork product - or so they told me when I was working at the vet and asked the rep. It did terrible things to Gracie's digestive situation


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThank you! Remember how I said I just use the Wegman's liquid probiotic because if I start looking at this stuff I'll get lost in analysis paralysis? Guess what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious about your theory.Why would the change in season change a tummy's bacteria?Just interested in case this stomach thing happens again to us next spring.Do you think the FortiFlora is good to give like the acidophiles pills or just when the stomach is really out of whack?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I suspect Jean's theory is correct - every spring LJ has an overgrowth of bacteria.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I've also heard that Enterococcus faecium can actually increase the Salmonella in a dog's gut. http://www.monicasegal.com/aboutus/yahoo025.php

I used the FortiFlora with Risa during her first bout with SIBO (before she was diagnosed). I didn't bother to read the ingredients. . .I just wanted something to help get her gut under control. I had little to no luck with it. The next year, we were prescribed another probiotic supplement by our vet. Again, it had E. faecium in it. I was informed by a member of this board (Natalie, I believe) about the Monica Segal study and stopped giving it to her.

Risa is currently taking a probiotic that is just Lactobactillus acidophilis. I'm not sure if it's working but she has had no SIBO issues this spring. *Knocks on wood* Based on my experiences with Risa the last two years, I would agree with Jean's theory about gut bacteria and the spring.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was prescribed Fortiflora for Camper's SIBO. It didn't do any good. I put him on human grade probiotics, and those did the trick. In fact, they worked great. 

I was at the vet's office yesterday (I hang out there), and they rang up the Fortiflora as $29.







(then there's the $5 rebate). I think that's a month's worth. 

OMG, 180 capsules of probiotics at Costco cost me $14 at the store, and worked way better -- better assortment of good bacteria, although you can just buy acidophilus if you really want (that worked fine too). 

It was all I could do to keep myself from tapping that nice lady on the shoulder and saying "excuse me. Don't buy that." 

So Jean, if you're about to buy Fortiflora, well "excuse me, Ma'am. Don't buy that." 

Not that I'm a vet or anything.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i didn't see that the product did anything for us. my vet gave us some to try, and didn't see much with it. i think there are other products that would do a better job.

debbie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You know, I was reading a little, trying to find good articles (not sales ones) about pro and prebiotics-FOS, psyillium husk and you do have to watch using them. It seems like probiotics are the least likely to cause problems. 

http://nccam.nih.gov/health/probiotics/
http://www.ific.org/publications/factsheets/preprobioticsfs.cfm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/patient-psyllium.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prebiotic_(nutrition)

Prebiotics can increase calcium absorption so you wouldn't want to use them on puppies, right?

Psyillium can cause obstructions if not enough water is given with it. (Metamucil is psyllium)

So I am going to stick with my plain old acidophillus. 

But I did order that Missing Link and am not sure what to do with that. I need more information on it (got the little bag).

Meanwhile, Anna is going to the vet this afternoon because she has vomited a few times since supper last night and is not interested in eating, so it may be she's having a harder time with a bug-I am hoping it's a bug and nothing else-because she will eat strange things if she has the opportunity (which I hope she hasn't). 

Oh-my spring theory-and then humid summer can be worse-is that we go from everything frozen and dormant, then all the bacteria wakes up and is alive, everywhere, molds, etc. and as it gets humid, even more so. We react to it-some of us overreact, some can't react, and some are okay with it and systems adjust.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Can you return the Missing Link to a local store that sells it just for store credit if it's unopened? I bet your local store knows you by name. 

I bought the BIG bag of Missing Link thinking it would be really cool, but based on allergy tests results, ended up giving it away ($50+ ouch!). 

My friend to whom I gave it was happy though.







I could have returned it, but I thought it was a nice item to "pay forward." Her dog doesn't have allergies, so she glows with Missing Link. 

Zamboni takes Psyllium (for issues related to her renal failure). Zero evidence of obstruction. I think a dog would have to NOT drink a lot of water to obstruct. Or an owner would have to give A LOT of psyllium or other fiber. Zamboni's dose (per the internist) is 1 tsp twice a day. Zamboni weighs (or rather, should weigh) 40 lbs. So adjust dose, but I would do so conservatively. Perhaps 2.5 tsp for a 60lb dog and 3 tsp for a 70-80 lb dog. (Consult a vet for exact dosing, of course. 

Yeah, I know that technically, it can act like sand in the intestines. But usually Psyllium is taken by humans who already have constipation, so everything backs up BEHIND the dam (ahem!







). If we're giving it to a dog that has loose stools, which is what I presume we're doing --- I don't have time to look at the links -- then the soluble fiber in psyllium absorbs the excess moisture and other stuff for more formed stools. 

You can get the same result by feeding other forms of soluble fiber. Oats/oat bran is the best one, imo. Psyllium is the easiest to administer, with the least interruption of the diet, although plain Metamucil has sugar in it. So that needs to be accounted for. The flavored ones (mint, orange) should NOT be administered. These often have fake sugar substances which aren't good for dogs (or can be toxic).


----------

